
Spotify to Acquire Gimlet Media - jordanpg
https://investors.spotify.com/financials/press-release-details/2019/Spotify-Announces-Strategic-Acquisitions-to-Accelerate-Growth-in-Podcasting/default.aspx
======
graphememes
Given that Spotify is struggling to stay alive this seems like a poor move.

~~~
ericzawo
What makes you say that?

